# Honda EX5500 Help



## Houndnv (Aug 22, 2017)

Need help removing a camshaft pulley from my Honda EX5500 generator. Purchased the manual and there is very little information on it. I need to remove the pulley from the shaft so I can remove the entire head and replace the blown head gasket. 
The manual shows a Honda special tool call a Rotor Puller I think but not clear on how it is used. The tool costs $70 and I wanted to know if there is a generic brand tool I can buy instead and if so, how it's used.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Houndnv said:


> Need help removing a camshaft pulley from my Honda EX5500 generator. Purchased the manual and there is very little information on it. I need to remove the pulley from the shaft so I can remove the entire head and replace the blown head gasket.
> The manual shows a Honda special tool call a Rotor Puller I think but not clear on how it is used. The tool costs $70 and I wanted to know if there is a generic brand tool I can buy instead and if so, how it's used.


So here's an image from the GP Engine shop manual that might help. The "roto-puller" is used to remove the camshaft pulley, which sits on a tapered shaft. You should use it and not a 'jaw' puller to avoid damage. Tip: If you have a Honda dealer in your area (or even an older Honda motorcycle dealer) they may let you borrow/rent the tool...a lot of older Honda Motorcycle dealers uses to provide service for 80's-era generators...


----------

